# Kara zu 2 Komplett



## Thebambam (21. Januar 2009)

Liebe Buffis

Ich Holy Priester und mein Krieger kumpel haben gestern aus langeweile beschlossen mal wider Kara einen besuch abzustatten....
Zu erst dachten wir und Atumen schaffen wir sicher ... aber der rest ?
Naja wie auch immer nach ca 4 std und 1 wipe war der Prinz down....

Naja hätte nicht gedacht das wir alle Boss (ausser Optinal wegen der Zeit) zu 2 legen können...
Ich kanns nur empfehlen versuchts auch mal is schon schön wenn man die bossloots nicht teil muss im schnitt gab es 30-35g pro boss.
So bin ich nach knapp 4 std auf 350g +items die ich nicht verkauft hab gekommen ..

So schreibt auch mal was 

Habt ihr das auch schon geschaft wenn ja welche kombi usw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phamo (21. Januar 2009)

Selber hab ich vor, alle 60er inis als BM Hunter mit nem Heal Pala zu clearen....just for fun....

Nen paar 70er Instanzen solo gemacht...oder nen lowie durchgezogen...

Aber Karazhan noch nicht...ich sag mal GRATZ !  scheint sich ja zu lohnen...mach ich mal demnächst auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG


----------



## Malakas (21. Januar 2009)

Thebambam schrieb:


> So schreibt auch mal was




hi,

paar fotos wären nett gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (21. Januar 2009)

Wir gehen auch zurzeit immer zu 3 Kara Healshami Palatank und Furorkrieger bis auf Nethergroll alles kein Pro


----------



## Hotgoblin (21. Januar 2009)

Gabs schon paar mal solche Threads...
Ist echt nix besonderes. Kann eigentlich jeder
80er machen.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (21. Januar 2009)

Thebambam schrieb:


> Liebe Buffis
> 
> Ich Holy Priester und mein Krieger kumpel haben gestern aus langeweile beschlossen mal wider Kara einen besuch abzustatten....
> Zu erst dachten wir und Atumen schaffen wir sicher ... aber der rest ?
> ...



Schon lange kein Problem mehr und auch keine Kunst.
ProctPala(ich) + ShadowPrister


----------



## Hikeeper (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also habe auch vor 4 Tagen ich (Bär) und Holy Priesterin Kara bis Event gemacht.
Da war dann Romeo und Julia... die haben wir dann nicht geschafft, weil sich Julia immer wieder Hochgeheilt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denke das wir es auch nicht geschafft hätten beide gleichzeitig zu killen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn es Rotkäppchen gewesen wäre, wären wir weitergekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich kanns nur empfehlen, hatten am schluss beide ca. 100G und jede menge Items und Splitter

Gruss
Hikeeper

PS: was hattest Du für ein Event ?


----------



## snooze.G5 (21. Januar 2009)

phamo schrieb:


> Selber hab ich vor, alle 60er inis als BM Hunter mit nem Heal Pala zu clearen....just for fun....
> 
> Nen paar 70er Instanzen solo gemacht...oder nen lowie durchgezogen...
> 
> ...




AQ40 zu Zweit, selbst AQ20 wird geil
Ony lohnt sich übrigens auch!


----------



## Thebambam (21. Januar 2009)

Photos folgen noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (21. Januar 2009)

Es gab ja schon 3er Gruppen die auf lvl 70 nach Karazhan gegangen sind, daher warte ich immer noch auf den ersten der sagt: "Kara solo clear"

Aber es ist interessant dass man das Schachevent mit nur 2 Spielern schaffen kann. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind ja dann nur 2 Figuren in Aktion....die NPC's müssen ja wirklich grottenschlecht sein in diesem Encouter ^^

Interessant werden Encounter in denen man die Heilung der Gegner unterbrechen muss. Das wird für einige Klassen zur unlösbaren Aufgabe wenn sich der Boss öfters heilt als man selbst seine Unterbrechenfähigkeit einsetzen kann (CD und so) und das Mana vom Boss derart groß ist dass man nicht auf Zeit spielen kann.



> AQ40 zu Zweit



ich würde gerne den Film vom Twin Fight zu zweit sehen :-)


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (21. Januar 2009)

Ich sag mal Gratz zu dem Run zu zweit und echt respekt das ihr das 4 stunden lang gemacht habt bzw. durchgezogen habt

Werde bald wahrscheinlich mit 2 freunden die ini auch mal Clearen ^^

lg Peace


----------



## Hautbaer (21. Januar 2009)

Ich war früher wohl zu oft in Kara...kann es net mehr sehen^^


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (21. Januar 2009)

Hautbaer schrieb:


> Ich war früher wohl zu oft in Kara...kann es net mehr sehen^^



Ich liebe die ini sie is einfach genial .... schade das sie generft wurde mit dem Patch da war der ganze spass und die Herausforderung weg :s

lg Peace


----------



## ossi.osborne (21. Januar 2009)

Thebambam schrieb:


> Liebe Buffis
> 
> Ich Holy Priester und mein Krieger kumpel haben gestern aus langeweile beschlossen mal wider Kara einen besuch abzustatten....
> Zu erst dachten wir und Atumen schaffen wir sicher ... aber der rest ?
> ...




ich möchte mal wissen wie ihr zu zweit schach gespielt habt !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sep10 (21. Januar 2009)

Moin erst mal wir haben kara jetzt schon 3 mal mit einer 3er grupe gemacht der letzt run war ohne wipe und hat blos 2 stunden.
Gedauert 2mal romeo und julia und 1 mal Rotkäpchen.
wir sind Healpala, Kriger Tank, und Hunter.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. Januar 2009)

ossi.osborne schrieb:


> ich möchte mal wissen wie ihr zu zweit schach gespielt habt !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



im rl klappt das super, zu zweit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(sorry, ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen)


----------



## Mixo (21. Januar 2009)

naja nen DK aus unserer Gilde hat es soweit ich weiß solo gemacht... und macht jede ID nebenbei noch AQ 20 solo und Ony ...  so farmt der sich recht schnell bissl gold zusammen...

hab ich schonma erwähnt das DK leicht über ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davace (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo.

Wir clearen kara auch regelmäßig allerdings zu dritt undd ann wirklich alle bosse ob nether oder nightbane egal alles geht auf die matte.


Unser team mann mag es kaum glauben besteht aber aus 1 heal priester 1 heal dudu und einen feral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die beiden heiler machen inner regel nichts anderes als waffenskillen oder  unfug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher ists immer wieder lustig anfangs dachten wir uhoh moroes.. aber direkt beim ersten versuch hat böng gemacht die adss gehen super schnelle down die haben ja kaum noch life.. und moroes.. anja das einzg nervige ist die tatsache das er immer verschwindet.

Nicghtbane iss auch kein thema,
Nethergroll hatte uns nen wipe gekostet. und Aran aucha ber nur weil es verbuggt war alle standen still und plötzlich explodierten 2 mann a la Falmenkranz abe rnur die beiden haben den dmg bekommen.. 

blöd war nur es waren beide heiler und der feral satnd alleine da... naja wäre halt fast wipefrei gewesen aber macht immer wieder spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. Januar 2009)

hier stand müll.


----------



## Toxpack (21. Januar 2009)

Als Tank und Heiler? WoW gz.... haben Kara alle Bosse down, als Dual DK.. Unholy und Blood. inkl. Kurator... wo man sich ja bekannterweise als DK nicht dran heilen kann.


----------



## Toyuki (21. Januar 2009)

naja als 80 ist das schwerste schach find ich und das is selbst leicht^^
ich renn da mit nem fury m8 immer in 2h durch


----------



## Toxpack (21. Januar 2009)

Mixo schrieb:


> naja nen DK aus unserer Gilde hat es soweit ich weiß solo gemacht... und macht jede ID nebenbei noch AQ 20 solo und Ony ...  so farmt der sich recht schnell bissl gold zusammen...
> 
> hab ich schonma erwähnt das DK leicht über ist
> 
> ...



Kannst dem DK n netten gruß bestellen... er soll nich soviel scheisse labern. Gibt ja auch einige Solo Vids von "einzelnen Bossen" aber nie wirklich etwas wo der DK auch den Trash und so gemacht hat.


----------



## Marram (21. Januar 2009)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> AQ40 zu Zweit, selbst AQ20 wird geil
> Ony lohnt sich übrigens auch!



BWL könnte irgendwie der erste Boss gehen, wenngleich ich mir das kaum vorstellen kann oder mag, aber Vaelestrasz? Never!

AQ20 könnte als Schami bspw. auch solo gehen, vermute ich, aber AQ40 halt ich zu zweit für unmöglich... Wüsst nicht, wie die Twins oder Viszidus funktionieren sollten...

Ony geht allerdings solo recht problemlos mit der richtigen Klasse...


----------



## Arlokk (21. Januar 2009)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> AQ40 zu Zweit,


Ist leider nicht möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon zu 3. getestet aber der 1. boss tötet dich einfach indem er den nichttank mindcontrolled.
wir waren 2 Ferals und ich als Holypala. 1 Feral + Holypala hauen auf unseren tankbär--> tankbär tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 uswusf.
Aber ansonsten is imho alles möglich. 
und Kara geht locker zu 2. zu 3. . Wir machen das auch andauernd. und ony macht ja erst spass wenn man das allein macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die arme alte frau. btw nachher wieder hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fast pleite


----------



## Thebambam (21. Januar 2009)

Schach is einfach zu 2

Der eine nimmt den könig der ander stellt 2 bauern nach vorne dann übernimmt mann den hexer platziert ihn gut und zu guterletzt nimmt mann den heiler und heilt den könig wider ....

Ich wahr leider nicht der König ist schon etwas stressig aber es ging.


----------



## Marram (21. Januar 2009)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Wir gehen auch zurzeit immer zu 3 Kara Healshami Palatank und Furorkrieger bis auf Nethergroll alles kein Pro



Wo ist euer Problem bei Nethergroll? Im blauen Strahl braucht im Zweifel nichtmal wer drinzustehen und ich hab mich da als Heiler reingestellt, aber ein einziger HOT reichte, damit ich kein Leben verliere...


----------



## SonicTank (21. Januar 2009)

Mein Haus, mein Auto, meine Freundin...hmm, wohl alles nicht gegeben, deswegen mach ich nen "Guckt mal, Kara zu zweit komplett" Thread auf...ne, scherz beiseite, habt ihr auch Nethergroll umgehauen?? Und wie habt ihr das Schachevent gemacht???


----------



## MCBBOYIV (21. Januar 2009)

GZ euch erst mal zu der heldenhaften tat 

ich und meine kollegin sind auch ein super eingespieltes team (krieger tank holy priester)
zu zweit haben wir auch schon kara, zulaman gecleart und natürlich die vor bc zeiten die raids wir sind verrückte erfolgssammler hrhr

wir nehmen uns bald die 25er vor gruul und maggi mal schaun obs erfolgreich wird aber an gear sollte es nicht liegen

ist euch mal aufgefallen das krieger tanks 1,5-1,7k dps haben find ich nett hrhr

ach und ps zum schach man kann die figursteuern abbrechen und sie da stehn lassen dan kämpft sie alleine weiter
und man nimmt sich dan halt ne andere ganz simpel =))


----------



## ossi.osborne (21. Januar 2009)

ich hab mit meinem 80er schon die Todesminen allein geschafft ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. Januar 2009)

ossi.osborne schrieb:


> ich hab mit meinem 80er schon die Todesminen allein geschafft !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ist doch noch garnix, ich habe mit meinem heiligpriester (lvl 80) flammenschlund gemeistert. alleine....


----------



## Acuria (21. Januar 2009)

ossi.osborne schrieb:


> ich hab mit meinem 80er schon die Todesminen allein geschafft !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gratulation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ciaz (21. Januar 2009)

Wurd nicht sogar mal im Buffed Cast erwaehnt, dass jemand das Schachevent in Kara gesolod hat? Also zu 2.ist es wohl gut schaffbar, da man ja nur einen Heiler und den Koenig braucht. Kann mir nur vorstellen das irgendwie solo zu schaffen, wenn man die Bauern/Pferde usw als Blocker nimmt und mit dem Koenig aus zweiter Reihe angreift. Falls der Koenig Schaden nimmt, muss er spaetestens bei 50% zurueckgezogen werden (1 2 Felder) und der Spieler muss auf den Heiler umswitchen und wieder zurueck.


----------



## SonicTank (21. Januar 2009)

Ossi, wie hast du das nur geschafft????? Meinen Respekt hast du...hast du auch Hogger mal alleine gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dobro (21. Januar 2009)

Letztes Kara bis Kurator zu dritt gemacht. Für Moroes und Theater  (War Oz) musst ich auf 80er Mage loggen, rest hab ich mich mit meinem 70er Hunter ziehen lassen =)

Gruppe war noch dazu 80er Hunter, sein Pet MT und nen Priester


----------



## Acuria (21. Januar 2009)

Seid mir nicht böse denn auch wenn Kara nicht mehr allzuschwer ist kann ich das nicht wirklich glauben.

Zeig mir ein Paar Screenshots dann bekommst du ein Gratz dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn ich denk mir gerade wenn ich zu 2t Kara machen will dann halte ich alles mit der DRUCK - Taste fest um nachher nich als dummschwätzer da zu stehen, wa ;D


----------



## ossi.osborne (21. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> das ist doch noch garnix, ich habe mit meinem heiligpriester (lvl 80) flammenschlund gemeistert. alleine....



dann habe ich grossen respekt vor dir, ich verneige mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ossi.osborne (21. Januar 2009)

SonicTank schrieb:


> Ossi, wie hast du das nur geschafft????? Meinen Respekt hast du...hast du auch Hogger mal alleine gemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nee, hogger trau ich mich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Januar 2009)

Nice zu wissen, mein Freund spielt auch Warri und wir waren am übelegen ob wir das auch mal testen.

Wenn man fragen darf, wie sieht euer Equipstand aus und welche Skillung hattet ihr genau?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. Januar 2009)

ossi.osborne schrieb:


> dann habe ich grossen respekt vor dir, ich verneige mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bedanke mich. aber gut, dass was du geschafft hast ist natürlich auch nicht zu veachten. van cleef ist ja doch schon eine harte nuss.


----------



## Ahnor (21. Januar 2009)

fand es zu 3. schon recht hart, vorallem schach, gz


----------



## Marram (21. Januar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Seid mir nicht böse denn auch wenn Kara nicht mehr allzuschwer ist kann ich das nicht wirklich glauben.
> 
> Zeig mir ein Paar Screenshots dann bekommst du ein Gratz dafür
> 
> ...



Ich hab's mit zwei Freunden zu dritt gemacht und wir hatten nur beim Schach irgendeine Form von Herausforderung... Daher halt ich 2 für durchaus möglich, zumal das zwei Bekannte, die ich für glaubhaft und vertrauenswürdig halte, auch lt. eigener Aussage geschafft haben... Nee, ich hab da keine Zweifel, dass das stimmt -:-/


----------



## MCBBOYIV (21. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nice zu wissen, mein Freund spielt auch Warri und wir waren am übelegen ob wir das auch mal testen.
> 
> Wenn man fragen darf, wie sieht euer Equipstand aus und welche Skillung hattet ihr genau?




also wen du auch mich damit meinst hrhr 

also die priesterrin naxx 10er und 25er equipt 18k mana heilig geskillt und in disz bis wille mehr weis ich von ihr dan auch nich hrhr
und meine wenigkeit eben so equipt 10er und 25er naxx knappe 29k hp 24k rüssi blocken 22% parrieren 20% und ausweichen 23% bei dem lvl unterschied bekommt man dan nimmer viel ab^^


----------



## toydoll (21. Januar 2009)

hab neulich auch mal extrem viel langeweile gehabt und ony solo versucht, hat 34 min gedauert mitm holy pala^^


----------



## Acuria (21. Januar 2009)

Mag ja alles sein und ihm sei seine Gratulation und sein Götterstatus gegönnt doch ich Persönlich glaube nur was ich sehe und leider sehe ich hier nichts.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Januar 2009)

MCBBOYIV schrieb:


> also die priesterrin naxx 10er und 25er equipt 18k mana heilig geskillt und in disz bis wille mehr weis ich von ihr dan auch nich hrhr
> und meine wenigkeit eben so equipt 10er und 25er naxx knappe 29k hp 24k rüssi blocken 22% parrieren 20% und ausweichen 23% bei dem lvl unterschied bekommt man dan nimmer viel ab^^


Ah oke. Na der Warri dürft das wohl schon haben - meinem Priesterchen fehlen leider noch knapp 3 1/2 Level : /


----------



## Thebambam (21. Januar 2009)

Leider bin ich bei der Arbeit ... heute abend folgen die screenshots hab sogar viedo gemacht ...


----------



## Acuria (21. Januar 2009)

Super, ich freu mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht kann man sich ja ne Taktik oder so abschauen.


Liebe grüße


----------



## Coolrambo (21. Januar 2009)

also als es nochnichtmal das unsichtbares endecken (bei den NPC´s) gab, gab es einen Hunter der sich mit viel geschickt und Tränken und Ingi Beruf bis zum Schachevent vorgeschlichen hat und es dann alleine gemacht hat... naja die bosse net nur das schachevent... das war ne lustige sache...

mich würde interessieren wo es das video nochma zu sehen gab, hätte ma lust das nochmal anzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long 


PS: Gratz zum Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2009)

Toxpack schrieb:


> Als Tank und Heiler? WoW gz.... haben Kara alle Bosse down, als Dual DK.. Unholy und Blood. inkl. Kurator... wo man sich ja bekannterweise als DK nicht dran heilen kann.


weil sich blood dk bekanterweise gut heilen können...


----------



## Toxpack (21. Januar 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> weil sich blood dk bekanterweise gut heilen können...


Da hat sich bei mir doch glatt n Fehler eingeschlichen ^^ Waren Frost und Unholy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Chicco (21. Januar 2009)

Hmm....alles sehr interessant.

Hat schon mal jemand erwähnt, das Kara usw. Schlachtzuginstanzen sind, in die man allleine gar nicht reinkommt. Da zweifel ich denn doch an den Threads einiger hier ganz dolle. Denn wer macht mit euch schon ne Schlachtgruppe und setzt sich draußen vor die Tür, weil er keine Questen mehr machen kann. Ist ja im Schlachtzug. Selber in ne andere Innigruppe is ja auch nicht. Das hört sich denn doch sehr unglaubwürdig an mit den Solo-Runs.

MfG

El Chicco


----------



## Nensy (21. Januar 2009)

El schrieb:


> Hmm....alles sehr interessant.
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand erwähnt, das Kara usw. Schlachtzuginstanzen sind, in die man allleine gar nicht reinkommt. Da zweifel ich denn doch an den Threads einiger hier ganz dolle. Denn wer macht mit euch schon ne Schlachtgruppe und setzt sich draußen vor die Tür, weil er keine Questen mehr machen kann. Ist ja im Schlachtzug. Selber in ne andere Innigruppe is ja auch nicht. Das hört sich denn doch sehr unglaubwürdig an mit den Solo-Runs.
> 
> ...




Man sieht deutlich im Video das der DK jemanden in seiner Grp hat, der als AFK geflaggt ist =)
Reicht ja wenn man sich beim ACC vom Kumpel einloggt und sich einfach irgendwo afk hinstellt.
Trottel...


----------



## Toxpack (21. Januar 2009)

Nensy schrieb:


> Gibt Videos und den Char im Arsenal + Zeugen =)


JO Videos von Bossen.. Nethergroll hab ich leider nirgends finden können... und was ist mit dem Trash? will sehen wie der DK 2 Fleischbestien gleichtzeitig killt... die hauen ja nur bei sehr guten defgear 2,500 pro hit rein + debuff.


----------



## Mercerism (21. Januar 2009)

Toxpack schrieb:


> Kannst dem DK n netten gruß bestellen... er soll nich soviel scheisse labern. Gibt ja auch einige Solo Vids von "einzelnen Bossen" aber nie wirklich etwas wo der DK auch den Trash und so gemacht hat.



http://deathknight.info/2009/01/there-are-...and-doomwalker/

Also ist wohl Kara auch machbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedenfalls die ersten Bosse, muss halt nur richtig Skillen und spielen.

@ TE, Gz, muss ich auch mal machen.. als DK brauch ich ja noch das Achievment.


----------



## Toxpack (21. Januar 2009)

Mercerism schrieb:


> http://deathknight.info/2009/01/there-are-...and-doomwalker/
> 
> Also ist wohl Kara auch machbar
> 
> ...



die ersten bosse sind ja auch leicht, die knallste solo so weg... aber den rest? :-)


----------



## Davace (21. Januar 2009)

Coolrambo schrieb:


> also als es nochnichtmal das unsichtbares endecken (bei den NPC´s) gab, gab es einen Hunter der sich mit viel geschickt und Tränken und Ingi Beruf bis zum Schachevent vorgeschlichen hat und es dann alleine gemacht hat... naja die bosse net nur das schachevent... das war ne lustige sache...
> 
> mich würde interessieren wo es das video nochma zu sehen gab, hätte ma lust das nochmal anzuschauen
> 
> ...





Nunr das es technisch unmöglich ist das zu machen.

Schon alleine durch die tatsache das du nocht durch theater event kommst solange moroes noch lebt verweigert dir der fuzie vor der tür den einlass.
Die tür oben über moroes richtung nightbane lässt sich nur von der nightbane seite öffnen von daher sollte das video von einem Private server sien und somit ein fake.


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (21. Januar 2009)

habe es alleine geschafft mit holy pala

edit: außer alles was nach schach kam


----------



## notoes (21. Januar 2009)

schach mit 2 leuten halte ich sehr wohl fuer möglich...in der anfangszeit von bc gab es , ähnlich den "mecha-runs" fuer schurken die möglichkeit das schachevent solo zu machen und so an die schulter zu kommen... wurde aber (anders als mechanar) recht schnell gefixed.

was mich intressiert sinn die adds bei kurator...einfach mitgetankt? (falls das geht) 
nethergroll mit 2 man halte ich fuer unmöglich, teile des theaters ebenso...rest durchaus schaffbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gratz 

mfg notoes


----------



## ossi.osborne (21. Januar 2009)

/vote for close


----------



## Acuria (21. Januar 2009)

Nein nicht schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er wollte noch das Video bzw. die Screens uppen.

Möchte unbedingt sehen wie er das mit den 3 Strahlen bei Nethergroll hinbekommen hat.


----------



## notoes (21. Januar 2009)

"/vote for close "

und warum?... weil deine flame antworten gelöscht wurden? xD


----------



## Xelyna (21. Januar 2009)

Warum ist mein Beitrag weg ~.~
Na dann halt nochmal.

Bin am grübeln wegen Nethergroll - jemand eine Taktik Idee für Warri + Priest?
Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, die Strahlen einfach komplett zu ignorieren :S


----------



## notoes (21. Januar 2009)

fuer nethergroll denk ich solltens mindestens 3 man sein. 
und ihr braucht entweder verdammt viel dmg oder ne richtig gute rotation fuer die strahlen...
mit richtig gutem tank + deluxe healer un gutem dd machbar (aber ned zu zweit^^)

notoes

edit: einer der strahlen erhöht doch den dmg, oder? denke das man das bei derzeitigen tanks + heilern eine runde aussetzen kann, der boss wird wenn dmg+dps stimmt ned viele phasenwechsel haben.


----------



## Midnighttalker (21. Januar 2009)

Funraid nach Kara wir standen bei der Maid und duch einen blöden fehler (egal alles eh just for fun) war der Tank allein an der Maid ab 99%
und trozdem gelegt ohne heilung möglich ist alles, wir haben schön gefeiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Januar 2009)

notoes schrieb:


> fuer nethergroll denk ich solltens mindestens 3 man sein.
> und ihr braucht entweder verdammt viel dmg oder ne richtig gute rotation fuer die strahlen...
> mit richtig gutem tank + deluxe healer un gutem dd machbar (aber ned zu zweit^^)
> 
> ...


Ja.. das wär wohl die Herausforderung.
Wenn mein Freund auf Deff specct haut er wohl nicht grad viel Schaden raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (21. Januar 2009)

ossi.osborne schrieb:


> dann habe ich grossen respekt vor dir, ich verneige mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 Es gibt in der Statistik bei den Erfolgen Tote durch Hogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bekomm das mal als 80 hin, das schafft der ja nicht mal wenn du nackt bist ;-)


----------



## Clive aka Phan (21. Januar 2009)

hm es geht so vieles in kleinen gruppen kara 3 alles clear auch nethergroll der kommt net mal zur zweiten phase wenn der schaden stimmt, ony ganz klar solo  zumindest mit einigen klassen, ZA  4-5 mann machbar, maggi ab 3 aufwärts wird zwar knapp mit enrage aber geht zu 5 ist es easy going  verdammniswandler zu zweit machbar zu 3 besser  kazzak auch zu 3  gruul + maulgar letztens zu 8 mit 2 70er dabei und ich seh da auch kein problem drin finde es auch net schlimm wenn jemand sag was man geschafft hat sowas spornt einen dann nur an sowas auch zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AQ net probiert der jenige der sagt BWL alleine sag ich nur vergess es nicht machbar schon alleine der zweite boss. MC zu 3 aussder die letzten zwei bosse weil niemand dieses wasser hatte ^^  screens gibs net glaub ich achja die weltdrachen alle zu 3 biss auf den mit den pilzen gruppen war meistens nen Paladin Tank, Unholy DK und nen Heal Schami.


mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Januar 2009)

Clive schrieb:


> maggi ab 3 aufwärts wird zwar knapp mit enrage aber geht zu 5 ist es easy going


Ab 3 aufwärts? Aber man braucht doch definitv fünf Mann/Frau zum Klicken?
Und einer davon bekommt dann noch währenddessen aufs Maul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (21. Januar 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Es gibt in der Statistik bei den Erfolgen Tote durch Hogger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wir sind zu 70iger Zeiten mit 30 70iger beim Weltenboss im Dämmerwald 5-6 mal gewipt und haben denn höchstens ein Viertel life abgenommen. War aber auch vor Patch 3.0^^
Dann haben wir den Satyr da probiert auch 3 mal gewipt^^

Und letztens auf Thrall glaubt jemand mit 20 Chars gerade mal 3 waren 80, 1 79 (ich) 2m al 77 Rest gerade mal 72,73 SSC zu schaffen. Schon beim ersten Boss gabs 3 Wipes und totale Chaos. TS und Taktik brauchen wir nicht ist eh alles easy hies es^^

 Dann Grauen der Tiefe auch 2 Wipes dann aufgegeben. Mit knapp über 70 ohne Taktik und TS habe ich das eh befüchtet, dass es ein Desaster wird, aber als erstes starben immer die Lvl 80 DMG-Dealer^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich glaube SSC, Auge und BT da braucht man schon noch mehr, das schafft man sicher nicht zu 2, oder 3 oder 5 ich denke 10 Mann.

 Wenn ich denke, dass man früher zu 70iger Zeiten im alten Naxx noch 10+ Leute brauchte


----------



## Coolrambo (21. Januar 2009)

Davace schrieb:


> Nunr das es technisch unmöglich ist das zu machen.
> 
> Schon alleine durch die tatsache das du nocht durch theater event kommst solange moroes noch lebt verweigert dir der fuzie vor der tür den einlass.
> Die tür oben über moroes richtung nightbane lässt sich nur von der nightbane seite öffnen von daher sollte das video von einem Private server sien und somit ein fake.



nein das war ja ne id wo schon angefangen wurde musst halt ma das vid sehen....


----------



## Iodun (21. Januar 2009)

also man munkelt das ein todesritter zul gurub allein packen kann. das werde ich dieses we auch mal versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxpack (21. Januar 2009)

Iodun schrieb:


> also man munkelt das ein todesritter zul gurub allein packen kann. das werde ich dieses we auch mal versuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


definitiv zu schaffen, farme solo Tiger und Raptorboss.. mein Kara Mate meint das Hakkar ohne Probleme als DK zu schaffen is, werde das beim nächsten Farmrun prüfen.


----------



## ossi.osborne (21. Januar 2009)

notoes schrieb:


> "/vote for close "
> 
> und warum?... weil deine flame antworten gelöscht wurden? xD




lern mal lesen, von meinen antworten wurde KEINE gelöscht !!!!!


----------



## Milivoje (21. Januar 2009)

Ich sag nur: magtheridon zu zweit..... wenn da nicht der enrage-timer wäre....^^


----------



## Genmokai (21. Januar 2009)

Thebambam schrieb:


> Liebe Buffis
> 
> Ich Holy Priester und mein Krieger kumpel haben gestern aus langeweile beschlossen mal wider Kara einen besuch abzustatten....
> Zu erst dachten wir und Atumen schaffen wir sicher ... aber der rest ?
> ...



ja, hab mit nem kumpel der nen 80er Tank todesritter hat zu zweit mit meinem 75er heal dudu kara gecleart.. das einzige was noch stand war nethergroll, der is zu zweit unmöglich.


----------



## Deligor (21. Januar 2009)

Toxpack schrieb:


> definitiv zu schaffen, farme solo Tiger und Raptorboss.. mein Kara Mate meint das Hakkar ohne Probleme als DK zu schaffen is, werde das beim nächsten Farmrun prüfen.



Wie schaffst du den Tiger? den Raptor farme ich selber ja auch...wenn auch zu 3...aber schafft man es den tigerboss zu killen? Habens zu 3. versucht und haben den Kampf nach ca 30 min resettet weil die sich immer neu geheilt haben und kaum Mana verloren haben. Wäre nett wenn du mir das verraten würdest^^ will den Tiger auch haben 

Mfg Del


----------



## turalya (21. Januar 2009)

Ony bringt zu 2. Nette 75g ca
Lohnt sich echt


----------



## Soylent (21. Januar 2009)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> AQ40 zu Zweit, selbst AQ20 wird geil
> Ony lohnt sich übrigens auch!



AQ40 wirste wohl zu zweit nicht an den Twins vorbei kommen.


----------



## Annovella (21. Januar 2009)

Kennst du die Suchfunktion? Davon gibt es schon 500000 Threads-.- Ausserdem gabs schon welche, die Kara gesolot haben.
Aus deinem Satz: "Schreibt auch mal was". Kann ich interpretieren, dass du selbst weisst, dass dieser Thread absolut sinnfrei und unkonventionell ist.




Deligor schrieb:


> Habens zu 3. versucht und haben den Kampf nach ca 30 min resettet weil die sich immer neu geheilt haben und kaum Mana verloren haben. Wäre nett wenn du mir das verraten würdest^^ will den Tiger auch haben



Den Heiler dieser 3 Bosse interrupten? ....


----------



## Sjul (21. Januar 2009)

@TE wie wart ihr den geskillt? ALso wart ihr Tank+Holy, Fury+Shadow oder sonst irgentwas?


----------



## abe15 (21. Januar 2009)

Thebambam schrieb:


> Liebe Buffis
> 
> Ich Holy Priester und mein Krieger kumpel haben gestern aus langeweile beschlossen mal wider Kara einen besuch abzustatten....
> Zu erst dachten wir und Atumen schaffen wir sicher ... aber der rest ?
> ...



Warum schreibst du das...
Ist es so ein schönes Gefühl mal seinen Schwanz in den Wind gehalten zu haben??


----------



## Toxpack (21. Januar 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> Wie schaffst du den Tiger? den Raptor farme ich selber ja auch...wenn auch zu 3...aber schafft man es den tigerboss zu killen? Habens zu 3. versucht und haben den Kampf nach ca 30 min resettet weil die sich immer neu geheilt haben und kaum Mana verloren haben. Wäre nett wenn du mir das verraten würdest^^ will den Tiger auch haben
> 
> Mfg Del


ist ganz leicht... also zuerst Def EQ damit isses leichter, obwohl ich die schon im Off eq gelegt habe... dann musst du die abwechseld runterkloppen. Heilen tut nur die eine von den drei, weiss namen grad nicht. Die Heilerin tuste unterbrechen, joa die heilt ja immer nur dann wenn du kein CD hast.. also easy mode... danach der Tiger kann ma gar nix :-)


----------



## Deligor (21. Januar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Den Heiler dieser 3 Bosse interrupten? ....


  Die Idee hatte ich ja auch schon...aber "Den Heiler" scheint es dort nicht zu geben, weil sie alle heilen können...und spätestens beim Boss ist Ende mit unterbrechen.

Mfg Del


----------



## Shaniya (21. Januar 2009)

El schrieb:


> Hmm....alles sehr interessant.
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand erwähnt, das Kara usw. Schlachtzuginstanzen sind, in die man allleine gar nicht reinkommt. Da zweifel ich denn doch an den Threads einiger hier ganz dolle. Denn wer macht mit euch schon ne Schlachtgruppe und setzt sich draußen vor die Tür, weil er keine Questen mehr machen kann. Ist ja im Schlachtzug. Selber in ne andere Innigruppe is ja auch nicht. Das hört sich denn doch sehr unglaubwürdig an mit den Solo-Runs.
> 
> ...




Das geht relativ einfach - eine 2. Person einladen, die sich dann ohne die Gruppe zu verlassen ausloggt. Fertig.


----------



## Thebambam (21. Januar 2009)

@abe15 NC KIDDI


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (21. Januar 2009)

@ Deligor 

Kleiner Tipp so haben ich und ein Freund die 3 Bosse geschafft ich Furry skilled Krieger und er Ele skilled Schamy

Ich immer schön draufgekloppt er dazu und ein paar mal Heals gewirkt da ich Wütdende Angriffe geskillt hatte ( Heal um 50% verringert) hatten wir die sehr schnell unten und da wir beide casts unterbrechen konnten taten wir das auch immer und wir haben alle 3 so ca. auf 5% runtergekloppt dann hat der Schami nur mehr sein Totem gestellt AOE schaden macht er Gewitter gecastet und ich Wirbelwind alle 3 down und keiner hat sich gerezzt alleine würde ich es als Krieger wahrscheinlich auch nicht schaffen da mein cast zu unterbechen nen CD von 10 sec hat :s aber so hatten wir die gelegt mount leider net gedroppt :s

lg Peace


----------



## Toxpack (21. Januar 2009)

Peacemaker2142 schrieb:


> @ Deligor
> 
> Kleiner Tipp so haben ich und ein Freund die 3 Bosse geschafft ich Furry skilled Krieger und er Ele skilled Schamy
> 
> ...


10 sekunden sollte zum Cast unterbrechen aussreichen, die heilt auch nicht komplett hoch... das was die heilt, holt man in 3 Crits wieder rein.


----------



## Brisk7373 (21. Januar 2009)

wenn mein dk 80 ist geh ich auch die alten inis ^^...erfolge und gold einheimsen ^^
brauch man noch pre q´s für inis ?
pls pm an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (21. Januar 2009)

Toxpack schrieb:


> 10 sekunden sollte zum Cast unterbrechen aussreichen, die heilt auch nicht komplett hoch... das was die heilt, holt man in 3 Crits wieder rein.




Ich weis überhaupt durch Tollkühnheit ( oder so ^^) hau ich die locker runter aber so haben wir die Bosse schon gut geleget alleine werde ich es vlt. auch mal versuchen da aber wir 2 auf einander eingespielt sind und heute wieder der run ansteht werde ich mir jz darum keine sorgen machen den alleine zu schaffen denn wir werden so lange farmen bis jeder von uns min. 1 hat ^-^

lg Peace


----------



## Deligor (21. Januar 2009)

@ Peace 
Danke für den tipp aber als defftank wird das wohl ein eher schwieriges Unterfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flying-Neo (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

haben es gestern auch zu 3 gemacht und war wirklich kein Thema Kara! macht Laune mal wieder und gibt gutes Gold!
2 Stunden zu 3 mehr nicht und dafür über 200g ca nice!

Attumen mache ich als Prot immer alleine wegen Mount farmen will aber nicht dropen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maid leider nicht geschafft, wegen der Stille bei ca. 60% war Schluss!

Ganz alleine clearen glaube schafft keiner, wenn doch mein Respekt jetzt schon mal!

Mfg. Neo


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (21. Januar 2009)

@ Deligor 

Bin ja auch Furry geskillt da ich ja nen ELE schami dabei habe haut der ab und zu nen Heal raus und du kriegst da die sowieso auf lvl 63 wenn ich mich net irre sind sowieso kaum schaden und haust die verdammt schnell runter alleine macht es außerdem keinen spaß mache das immer zu zweit nimm dir nen freund der 80 is Pala,Schami,Priest und verklopp die falls noch fragen pm mich einfach

lg Peace


----------



## Deligor (21. Januar 2009)

@ Peace
Entweder verstehst du was falsch oder ich ^^
Du = fury (DMG) 
Ich = tank (nicht so viel DMG)

Defftanks sind die Typen mit Schild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und der Rest meiner Gruppe besteht aus Mage + Dudu (Heal)
vielleicht lässt sich da ja was mit schildhieb und Gegenzauber machen...mal sehen^^

Mfg Del


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (21. Januar 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> @ Peace
> Entweder verstehst du was falsch oder ich ^^
> Du = fury (DMG)
> Ich = tank (nicht so viel DMG)
> ...




Achso ich dachte du dachtest ich sei Deff tank ^-^ 

naja wenn ihr dann eh zu dritt seit und der Mage sicher gut dmg raus haut dürfte das eh kein problem sein hf und gl noch ^^


----------



## Blöidl (21. Januar 2009)

Seid ihr aber alle toll. Ich hab Kara noch nie in irgendner Gruppe geschafft. Vielleicht wäre einer von euch Helden ja mal so nett und zieht mich durch (Server "Kargath"), bin noch am Erfolgesammeln. Und Ony, AQ, Pechschwingen, Zul Gruub und noch ne Menge anderer Raids war ich noch gar nicht drin


----------



## Gamor (21. Januar 2009)

kara zu 2 geht nicht Komplett Oo
1. Nethergroll da fehlt euch einer der in nen Strahl geht
2. Schach... das is egal mit welchem level gleich schwierig und vor allem beim Schach frag ich mich wie ihr das gemacht haben wollt


----------



## Spectrales (21. Januar 2009)

Hui.. Klingt ja super aufregend..



Gamor schrieb:


> Nethergroll - Da fehlt euch Einer der in einenen Strahl geht.
> Schach... das ist egal mit welchem Level gleich schwierig.



Nethergroll ist optional
Schachevent wird auch nicht so schwer sein.. Einer schnappt sich den Heiler, der Andere stellt den König in eine Ecke und die Bauern werden vorgeschickt auf den König.


----------



## oerpli (21. Januar 2009)

Ohne den Thread gelesen zu haben, muss ich mal ein 
"Tschtschu... here comes the waynetrain" ablassen, da Kara vor ca. 1-2 Monaten von einem DK bis auf NB und Netherspite solo gemacht wurde.


----------



## neo1986 (21. Januar 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Gabs schon paar mal solche Threads...
> Ist echt nix besonderes. Kann eigentlich jeder
> 80er machen.


Jo ich mach nächstens wenn ich mit meinem 40er Dm solo gemacht habe auch ein Threat auf. Ok?


----------



## SonicTank (22. Januar 2009)

Oh man, was hier alles von euch Möchtegern-Helden gesolot wurde... stellt Screens oder Vids rein, dann glaubt man euch das auch! Aber so?? Einfach nur ein Witz...


----------



## Poserritter (15. Juli 2009)

SonicTank schrieb:


> Oh man, was hier alles von euch Möchtegern-Helden gesolot wurde... stellt Screens oder Vids rein, dann glaubt man euch das auch! Aber so?? Einfach nur ein Witz...




*gähn* ZG Tigerboss: zuerst mach ich die kleinen Tiger, da sie Gruppen adden. Dann markier ich mir bei der rechten Trashgruppe die 3 Axtwerfer, um sie schneller finden zu können. Dann schnell die Axtwerfer umzergen, der Stun is nicht schlecht. Nach dieser Gruppe mache ich noch die linke Gruppe vor Thekal genauso. Dann heisst es Deffequip an und switchen.
Nich dass ich einen der 3 Bosse zu früh umhau, denn sie müssen innerhalb von 10 oder 15 sek (?) gleichzeitig sozusagen downgehen. Sonst steht wieder einer auf. Heilen kann nur Zeloth Dings, der in Fahrtrichtung rechts vor Thekal sitzt. Ok, Tod und Verfall, pull per Todesgriff auf den Heiler, Seuchen drauf, Pestilenz und fight. Heilung kommt dabei über Todesstoß genug rein. Ich hau den Heiler auf 25k HP runter, dann den, der links vor Thekal hockte. Danach switch ich auf Thekal. Wenn de rHeiler castet sieht man das recht gut an der Animation. Dann unterbrech ich ihn. Wenn alle auf ca 25k runter sind hau ich nur noch Herzstoß und wechsel dabei ab und an, um dem, der kaum Schaden bekommt, direkt welche überzuziehen.
Heilung dabei über Mal des Blutes und Runenheilung. Wenn sie liegen, erhebt sich Thekal als Tiger. Dann schnell Seuchen drauf und Todesstöße ohne Ende. Der liegt ziemlich schnell.

Mandokir: ich hau dem unten an der Treppe mit Anlauf den Kopp runter und renn die Treppe rauf, oben Tod und Verfall.
Mandokir anvisieren. Seuchen drauf, zergen. Er macht einiges an Schaden, besonders in der Fearphase, wenn er in den Rücken haut. Da eben Fähigkeiten aktivieren und Runenheilung nutzen. Tipp: erst Vampirblut, dann heilt Runenheilung höher, da es nach Prozenten geht. Achso, den in Deffequip und Frostpräsi. Nach einigen Minuten liegt er auch.

Hakkar: gleich loslegen wie wild, der Enragetimer ist knapp solo. Ich trag Deffequip und kämpf in Blutpräsenz. Seine Phasen muss man erstmal abchecken, da ist einiges an Stun und Stille dabei. In der Stille nicht verzweifelt auf Runenheilung hämmern, lieber draufhaun^^. Ansonsten lieber etwas zu früh die Seuchen erneuern als zu spät. Mit einigermassen Skill hält man sich gut hoch. Blutwürmer dürfen nicht geskillt sein und der Ghul hat dabei auch nichts verloren. Hakker resettet sich sonst nach der Übernahmephase. Wenn er nix übernehmen kann tut ers auch nicht. Seine Blutsauger heilen ihn nicht viel, paar K HP, die sind schnell wieder weg, schlimmer ist der Stun dabei, da man keinen Schaden fahren kann. Ich hab nicht so tolles Equip, bei mir is immer recht knapp zum Ende hin. Darum auch Blutpräsenz. Wer in der Frostpräsenz genug Schaden macht, gz, dann hat mans noch leichter.

Kara hab ich Attumen down, er stackt eine Art Trefferwertungsdebuff, da haut man gut daneben. Nicht so doll, da dann auch die Heilung vom Todesstoß fehlt.

Doomwalker auf 200k runter gehabt, leider kannte ich den Trick mit dem Hüpfen nicht. Hatte paar Stacks Rüstung zerschmettern drauf, dann ging ich ziemlich schnell runter.. Da ich nach 15min keine Böcke hatte, nochmal 15min auf den Ablauf des Debuffs "Aura des Todes" zu warten, hab ich mirn Bärchen geholt, der ihn dann gespottet hat wenn ich zuviele Stacks drauf hatte. Easy. Mit dem Hüpfen konnte ich nicht testen, da der immer zum späteren Zeitpunkt abwesend war irgendwie.. bin wohl nicht der Einzige, der scharf auf 500g ist.

Edith: der Fight gg Doomwalker von 1.593.000 HP auf 200.000 hat 17min 36 sek gedauert^^
Zur Frage wie Schlachtzug allein: jemandes Twink adden, der dann Spiel verlässt. Der bleibt dann offline in der Gruppe.

Hier ein Screen von Zinrokh, dem Weltenzerstörer (danke Hakkar):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und noch eines zum Raten, was da wohl zu erkennen is:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PR


----------



## Nexus.X (15. Juli 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Kara hab ich Attumen down, er stackt eine Art Trefferwertungsdebuff, da haut man gut daneben. Nicht so doll, da dann auch die Heilung vom Todesstoß fehlt.


Der Thread is knapp ein halbes Jahr alt, aber netter Erklärung...

Der Debuff von Attumen stackt nicht, setzt ihn einfach alle ~20-40Sekunden ein und setzt für ~10Sekunden die Trefferwertung um 50% runter.

MfG Nex


----------



## Poserritter (16. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Der Thread is knapp ein halbes Jahr alt, aber netter Erklärung...
> ...........MfG Nex




yo mann, ich fand den Thread nett und wolltn mal ausgraben. Mittlerweile gibts sicher mehr Heldentaten zu verzeichnen. Bin ja selber immer am testen.


----------



## warlord118 (16. Juli 2009)

Mixo schrieb:


> naja nen DK aus unserer Gilde hat es soweit ich weiß solo gemacht... und macht jede ID nebenbei noch AQ 20 solo und Ony ...  so farmt der sich recht schnell bissl gold zusammen...
> 
> hab ich schonma erwähnt das DK leicht über ist
> 
> ...



fail aq 20 solo: Kurinnaxx mit army und pet, max burst dmg auf 35% gebracht danach 10 stacks, selfheal nich mehr möglich ergo, nicht solo machbar als dk, bitte gegenteil beweisen, ich habs oft probiert und packs nich^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2009)

Hab ich auch schon gemacht holy priester mit deff krieger

naja Prinz enrage ist toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (16. Juli 2009)

Mixo schrieb:


> naja nen DK aus unserer Gilde hat es soweit ich weiß solo gemacht... und macht jede ID nebenbei noch AQ 20 solo und Ony ...  so farmt der sich recht schnell bissl gold zusammen...
> 
> hab ich schonma erwähnt das DK leicht über ist
> 
> ...



Ony solo ? Mit einem DK ? Halt ich für ein Gerücht. Warum ? Weil die nicht mehr runter kommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habs versucht war nicht zu schaffen. Mit T7,5/T8,5 nicht und in Tankequip auch nicht. 
Ich hab mich dann sterben lassen und es als unentschieden gewertet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Kara solo ist auch nur die halbe Wahrheit, einige Encounter gehen einfach nicht solo.

Aber vielleicht ist er ja mal so nett und schreibt Tipps wie er das _angeblich_ geschafft hat.


----------



## Mondokawaki (16. Juli 2009)

Jeder der behauptet AQ 20 und AQ 40 alleine oder zu weit zu machen lügt gewaltig. 
Genausowenig wird keiner Pechschwingen solo packen das is alles dummes gelaber.

Der nächste der das bahauptet solln video vorweisen, die meisten bosse erfordern schon mindestens 2 Tank um überhaupt besiegbar zu sein.
Und nur weil AQ ne lvol 60 inse is wette ich das es heute noch genug 80er kackboons gibt (vermutlich meist auf allianzseite =)) die sich daran
die zähne ausbeissen ^^


----------



## TheGui (16. Juli 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ony solo ? Mit einem DK ? Halt ich für ein Gerücht. Warum ? Weil die nicht mehr runter kommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


... wow Equip =/= was auchimmer xD
also, die hatt ne Hitbox die geht bis Kanada!
du kannst unter der.. sogar im 45° Winkel vor der stehen und triffst trotzdem! Ergo du kannst dich healen, dan einfach so lange weiterklopen bis sie wider runterkommt.


Mondokawaki schrieb:


> Jeder der behauptet AQ 20 und AQ 40 alleine oder zu weit zu machen lügt gewaltig.


als ich das letzte ma AQ 40 war hatt der erste boss übernommen -> solo net machbar
Aber AQ 20 gehen zumindest 2/3 der bosse solo!


warlord118 schrieb:


> fail aq 20 solo: Kurinnaxx mit army und pet, max burst dmg auf 35% gebracht danach 10 stacks, selfheal nich mehr möglich ergo, nicht solo machbar als dk, bitte gegenteil beweisen, ich habs oft probiert und packs nich^^


*DU MUST LAUFEN!* dan bekommst den healdebuff nicht! bzw der kann ablaufen bevor der 100% hatt

Was wirklich zweifelhaft schwer ist, ist *BURU *. Hab den 3x verasucht..(1x unter 50%) und da ich die inze aus Goldgründen besuche hab ich da abgebrochen (kein gewinn durch repkosten ^^)

Den Wespenboss hab cih dan auch liegen gelassen, nachdem er mcih beim ersten versuch auf die Platform geportet hatt und ich nixmer machen konnte.

*ABER:* es gibt sicher gute taktiken die Bosse solo machen zu können!


----------



## Mondokawaki (16. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ... wow Equip =/= was auchimmer xD
> also, die hatt ne Hitbox die geht bis Kanada!
> du kannst unter der.. sogar im 45° Winkel vor der stehen und triffst trotzdem! Ergo du kannst dich healen, dan einfach so lange weiterklopen bis sie wider runterkommt.
> 
> ...





AQ20 2/3 ist nicht clear^^ AQ 40 hat noch mehr tolle bosse die fiese dinge können um solospieler zu pwnen


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (16. Juli 2009)

Und Wie Kara + AQ20 etc Solo geht :-)

Und Zwar als Deff Krieger mit nem Fury / Deffspec wo du im Fury Tree bis BL skillst + Glyphe + Regeneration Gylphe.

Mc: Lucifon, Gehannes, Magmadar, Garr, Geddon Solo - Geddon + Lucifon  mit Resi Gear.

Aq20: Buru + Den Fliegen Boss (Name entfallen) ^^ Nicht probiert, Rest tot.

Ony: ist klar^^

AQ40 AFK Den trash umgehauen, Den ersten Boss bis zu seinem Spalten (da wo er sich in 3 Teil) down, Danach 2,5k Dps gefressen -> Tot.

ZG Clear bis auf den Hexerboss.

Karazhan Bis auf Nethergroll + Nightbane + Den Wichtel Boss ToT. (Ja, Schach geht solo.)

Verdammniswandler vor BT ebenfalls Tot.

Screensshot hab ich zwar, aber keine Lust sie rauszusuchen, Von Daher Glaubt es oder Glaubt es nicht, gibt diverse Youtube Videos wo ein Krieger die besagten Bosse Solo killt.


----------



## Mondokawaki (16. Juli 2009)

Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> Und Wie Kara + AQ20 etc Solo geht :-)
> 
> Und Zwar als Deff Krieger mit nem Fury / Deffspec wo du im Fury Tree bis BL skillst + Glyphe + Regeneration Gylphe.
> 
> ...



Jo screeni hab ich auch als ich mit meinem level 20 mage als erstes aufm server Yogg im Hardmode umgehaun hab leider bin ich zu faul ihn rauszusuchen,
glaubts oder glaubts nicht

True story


----------



## Kamar (16. Juli 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> Jeder der behauptet AQ 20 und AQ 40 alleine oder zu weit zu machen lügt gewaltig.
> Genausowenig wird keiner Pechschwingen solo packen das is alles dummes gelaber.
> 
> Der nächste der das bahauptet solln video vorweisen, die meisten bosse erfordern schon mindestens 2 Tank um überhaupt besiegbar zu sein.
> ...



AQ20 ist teilweise solol möglich, wenn ich das nächste mal Blood skille fürs abfarmen von den Fessel Bossen in MC kann ich gleich nochmal die möglichen Bosse in AQ20 machen und screens hochladen. AQ40 is da schon schwieriger, für den ersten Boss braucht man ne Ressi Skillung mit Aklimatiserung und Zauberabwehr als DK, sonst burstet der dich mit dem erdschock einfach um wenn er sich teilt, dan auch Survival CDs anschmeißen, versucht habe ich es noch nicht, aber das werd ich denke noch vor 3,2 machen weil es dan doch noch ein wenig schwerer werden kann mit dem DK Tank nerf.

btw MC hab ich alles bis auf Gehennas alles solo down, den nur mit Hilfe eines Heildudus.

Edit: Kara auch bis auf Schrecken der Nacht solo clear. (Theater hate ich Rotkäpche, Nethergroll muss man aus dem Raum pullen, Kurator an den Funken hochheilen.)


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (16. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mudg8qrqXZg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEcWA3HTTXk...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60VZYNqcXU4...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzrkG5DN3sU...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imUCVrNEGFA...feature=channel

HAX ?!

Oo

Nochmal: Durch diese Skillung heilst du dich für Jeden Blutdurst um ca 1k~ .. alle 4 Sekunden, Mit high End Gear komme ich auf 36k Life Unbuffed, Und krieg Kaum was von den Bossen ab ..


----------



## Mondokawaki (16. Juli 2009)

Kamar schrieb:


> AQ20 ist teilweise solol möglich, wenn ich das nächste mal Blood skille fürs abfarmen von den Fessel Bossen in MC kann ich gleich nochmal die möglichen Bosse in AQ20 machen und screens hochladen. AQ40 is da schon schwieriger, für den ersten Boss braucht man ne Ressi Skillung mit Aklimatiserung und Zauberabwehr als DK, sonst burstet der dich mit dem erdschock einfach um wenn er sich teilt, dan auch Survival CDs anschmeißen, versucht habe ich es noch nicht, aber das werd ich denke noch vor 3,2 machen weil es dan doch noch ein wenig schwerer werden kann mit dem DK Tank nerf.
> 
> btw MC hab ich alles bis auf Gehennas alles solo down, den nur mit Hilfe eines Heildudus.




Jo richtig ohne Buru is AG nicht soloclear und ohne gehennas is mc nicht solo clear so einfach, pickt euch die billigbosse nur raus und behauptet dann stolz ich hab das solo geschafft tz tz tz


----------



## Mondokawaki (16. Juli 2009)

@Truthahn ^^ ja die sind kein ding das is nix womit man angeben könnte. Jeder freak kann alleine Ragnaros umhaun aber das is keine kunst.

Zudem solo clear bedeuted für mich 100 von 100 

ich kenn keine gilde die vezax legt und dann rumposaunt sie ham uldu clear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamar (16. Juli 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> Jo richtig ohne Buru is AG nicht soloclear und ohne gehennas is mc nicht solo clear so einfach, pickt euch die billigbosse nur raus und behauptet dann stolz ich hab das solo geschafft tz tz tz



Hab ich behauptet ich habe es solo clear? Nein


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (16. Juli 2009)

Hab ich nich gesagt das ich nun Der Obermacker hier bin Weil ich Paar Classic Bosse Solo umgehauen hab, Nur Aus Eigener Erfahrung Bestätigt das es Möglich ist Beispielsweise Einige AQ20 Bosse solo zu machen was hier schon öfter angezweifelt wurde :-)

Und im Übrigen - Ragnaros kann nicht Jeder Eben Solo umhauen - Der kamfp zieht sich Dank 1.1 Mio Hp Allein in Die Länge = Zwangsläufig Oom, Wenn man dran Denckt das man durch den Fallschaden des Knockbacks nach der Landung auf gut 30% HP ist.


----------



## Mondokawaki (16. Juli 2009)

Ay trotzem genauso der TE ohne zusatzboss is das nicht CLEAR

Zudem nimm mal dein hexer anstelle des DKs n kollege hat solo nefarian mitm hexer gelegt weil er der einzige von den 5 leuten war der den doofen umhang hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poserritter (16. Juli 2009)

nochmal zu Kurinaxx:

man muss im Kreis rückwärts laufen und dabei nich in die Fallen bitte!
Dann is auch der kein Hindernis.. 
Rajaxx Event is recht lustig, wenn er deine HP immer halbiert, sonst aber keinen Schaden macht. Die Hälfte von 250 HP is immer noch 125^^ *Ausweichen*


----------



## Mondokawaki (16. Juli 2009)

Ragna is easy der kampf zieht sich auch nur 3 - 3 /12 minuten 

ich hab den als schurke schon getankt während mein heiler bejeweld gespielt hat weils nix zu tun gab


----------



## Strathmore (16. Juli 2009)

zum Thread (damit das nicht nur ein flame post wird):

Habs noch nich probiert muss mir mal einen Gildenmate schnappen und dann ausprobieren. Ich wette wenns bald jeder schafft wird wieder das erhaltene Gold runtergesetzt wie bei Onyxia


----------



## First (16. Juli 2009)

Tach. Also um mal hier auch noch etwas Zündstoff reinzubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal mein Solo-Farmstatus ef Blut DK

ZG-Clear
Ony - Clear
AQ20 - fehlen noch Buru und Ayamiss
MC - Magmadar (Test - nur einmal kurz drin) 

dann mal feste drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (16. Juli 2009)

First schrieb:


> Tach. Also um mal hier auch noch etwas Zündstoff reinzubringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie kriegst du denn den Hexerboss (Zusatzboss) tot mit seinen Mindcontroltotems? Hab ich bisher nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (16. Juli 2009)

kara theather mit feraltank/verstärkerschami 
als wirs gehört haben das romeo und julia kam dachten wir noch so och noe aber am ende lagen beide ziemlich schnell im staub
berserker, kampfrausch und wölfe machen es möglich
beim ersten karabesuch hatten wir noch nen magier dabei und rotkäppchen
ne lustige geshcichte wie der arme magier immer rennen musste^^

am schach sind wir das erste mal dank nem bug oder so ganz gut vorbeigekommen aber die letzten male nie so wirklich,..


zg naja warten bis das totem ausgelaufen ist.. 5 minuten afk rumstehen hat was.. war lustig er killt meinen begleiter ich hau ihn bis er stirbt und die sau setzt vorher noch sein totem... relogg hats dann aufgedröselt aber war schon leicht nervig


----------



## Starfros (16. Juli 2009)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> AQ40 zu Zweit, selbst AQ20 wird geil
> Ony lohnt sich übrigens auch!




Ony lohnt doch doch?
Muss ich dann doch mal hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine ich hätte gelesen das Blizz die summe an Gold reduziert hat.


----------



## Lord Arresh (16. Juli 2009)

karazahn gehe ich jede woche mit einem kollegen

ich pala heal und er palatank

bei Nethergroll haben wir immer ne eule dabei wenn die zeit hat ansonsten einfach stehen gelassen.

aber das ist keine große herausforderung kara zu 2


----------



## Nexus.X (16. Juli 2009)

Albra schrieb:


> zg naja warten bis das totem ausgelaufen ist.. 5 minuten afk rumstehen hat was.. war lustig er killt meinen begleiter ich hau ihn bis er stirbt und die sau setzt vorher noch sein totem... relogg hats dann aufgedröselt aber war schon leicht nervig


Gibts den Kampf auch nochmal so beschrieben das er nachvollziehbar ist? 
Soweit ich weiß hat das Totem keinen Timer. Und der Typ resettet doch nach ner Zeit wenn man im Totem feststeckt, oder nichtmehr?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (16. Juli 2009)

Lol wie toll 

fast alle BC raids gehen mit ner guten 80er 5er Gruppe Vashi zickt manchmal Sunwell u BT u MtHyial wird schon kniffliger

aber versuch mal zu 2t MC oder BWL


----------



## Tweetycat280 (16. Juli 2009)

hmm vorallem frag ich mich wie der TE das Schachevent geschafft hat


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juli 2009)

Spam und Offtopic entfernt, Beiträge ohne Bezug zu erstgenanntem ebenfalls.


----------



## Poserritter (16. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Gibts den Kampf auch nochmal so beschrieben das er nachvollziehbar ist?
> Soweit ich weiß hat das Totem keinen Timer. Und der Typ resettet doch nach ner Zeit wenn man im Totem feststeckt, oder nichtmehr?




redet ihr von Jindo? Da geht man am besten auch allein hin, sonst passiert das Beschriebene. Wenn einer von euch stirbt, während der andre übernommen ist, kommt der Übernommene meiner Erfahrung nach erst raus, wenn er reloggt. 
Allein kein Ding, nur sollte man aufpassen, dass man immer an Jindo dranbleibt, da er nach dem Wurf in den Sandkasten gern mal auf Startposi läuft und resetted. Also mitsamt Skeletten hinterher und wieder druff. Der Kerl ist total easy.. wenn ich da an früher denke, da hat man ihn gern stehen lassen, weil er schwerer (oder komplexer^^) war als Hakkar..

Fazit: Jindo geht zu 2. oder mit Blutwürmern, sonstigen Pets viiiiiel schwerer als solo.

Achso, den kann man übrigens mit jeder Klasse soloen, da man keine Heilung benötigt. Die bekommt man, wenn man übernommen ist. Da füllt sich der Balken automatisch immer wieder^^ Habs zwar nur mit einem Deffkrieger getestet aber wenns bei dem geht, sollten die andren Klassen das auch schaffen. Ohne Pots, ohne Selfheal.


----------



## Freakypriest (16. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> hmm vorallem frag ich mich wie der TE das Schachevent geschafft hat



Kein Problem man muss nur ständig die figuren wechseln.


----------



## Peter@buffed (16. Juli 2009)

Servus, wir waren DK + Heil Schamane ging alles leicht war kein Porblem selbst das Schach event hatten wir beim 3 Verusch raus und der Rest ist ja mal wirklich nicht die rede wert mit t7+ bzw Naxx Equipd.


----------



## headcuter (16. Juli 2009)

Also ich farme jede woche mit meinem kampf schurken und nem heal pala (beide 80) die zg mount bosse, kara attumen und mc die thunderfury bosse ab.
Und ich muss sagen es ist echt leicht. Mehr oder weniger ne reine heal sache.


----------



## Anburak-G (16. Juli 2009)

Hautbaer schrieb:


> Ich war früher wohl zu oft in Kara...kann es net mehr sehen^^



Könnte von mir sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamar (16. Juli 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> Ay trotzem genauso der TE ohne zusatzboss is das nicht CLEAR
> 
> Zudem nimm mal dein hexer anstelle des DKs n kollege hat solo nefarian mitm hexer gelegt weil er der einzige von den 5 leuten war der den doofen umhang hatte
> 
> ...



Daran wollte ich mich auchnoch machen aber allerdings fehlt mein Hexer noch ein wenig equip, bin momentan noch am Feuerressi farmen für gewisse Bosse in MC, ZG habe ich schon teils Bosse gelegt mit meinem Hexer und Ony natürlich auch^^ Hate da nur ne normale 54 17 0 PvP Skillung, evtl versuchs ich mit der Lifeleech/Felguard Skillung dan noch die restlichen Bosse in ZG, und MC braucht man meist je nach Boss speziel abgestimmte Skillungen^^ Gibt eine richtig gute Guide Reihe wie man als WL solo durch MC kommt von Deathmasters (http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=98549 Restlichen teile stehen unten)


----------



## Poserritter (16. Juli 2009)

mal ein aktuelles Bild von grad, ich hab jetzt beide Kriegsklingen und freu mirn Stylepo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Laßt euch nicht von Hakkars 262k HP irritieren, der hat ca 900k, nix mit schnell ummoppen^^
Gesmasht diesmal mit Offequip, Deffskillung und Frostpräsenz. War trotzdem wieder knapp, Bufffood is 9min rum. 10 min is Enragetimer.


----------



## Nirvana  ! (16. Juli 2009)

kann alle classic raids ( ony zg usw ) empfehlen in zg dropen die bosse 30-50g und ony lässt 1-2 18er taschen ( gut für die leute die keine 20er haben^^) und ca 50 gold dropen


----------



## Poserritter (16. Juli 2009)

Nirvana schrieb:


> kann alle classic raids ( ony zg usw ) empfehlen in zg dropen die bosse 30-50g und ony lässt 1-2 18er taschen ( gut für die leute die keine 20er haben^^) und ca 50 gold dropen




Die Bosse in ZG droppen so 21g, Hakkar 25g. Der Pantherboss droppt ne 18 Platz Tasche, die nennt sich zwar einzigartig anlegbar, das scheint aber nicht für die Bank zu gelten^^ Hab dort 3. Pantherbalgsack.


----------



## Bulldoz (16. Juli 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Schon lange kein Problem mehr und auch keine Kunst.
> ProctPala(ich) + ShadowPrister



Was ist denn ein PROCTPALA? Procct der? Wieivel CD? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und du spielst Pala..Schande über dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es heißt übrigens wenn dann PROTPALA, aber ok^^

Btt: Wirklich keine Kunst mehr. Habs damals mitm Healdruid und nem Schurken (Ich Prot), auch bis zum Prinzen geschafft. Am Ende stand dann nurnoch Nether wegen den Portalen.


----------



## Nexus.X (16. Juli 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> mal ein aktuelles Bild von grad, ich hab jetzt beide Kriegsklingen und freu mirn Stylepo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die 262k sind ja auch soweit ich das sehe Manapoints, keine Healthpoints.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poserritter (16. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Die 262k sind ja auch soweit ich das sehe Manapoints, keine Healthpoints.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaa da hasse rescht. Asche über meinen Aschenbecher. Hab noch was übersehen aber das is auch wurscht.


----------



## Syrras (16. Juli 2009)

Nether bgeht zu dritt, darf nur nicht gepennt werden...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. Juli 2009)

Hat eigentlich jmd Erfahrungen mit ZA ? Mit wiewenig spielern habt ihr die Raid geschafft ?


----------



## Bundyal (16. Juli 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> @ Peace
> Danke für den tipp aber als defftank wird das wohl ein eher schwieriges Unterfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein das geht schon prima.
Habe ZG mit meinem Deffi auch bis auf Hakkar (habe den aus Zeitgründen nicht mehr versuchen können) clear  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings habe ich dafür speziell geskillt (Furor bis Blutdurst, Rest Def).
Unterbrechen ging mit etwas Konzentration eigentlich auch ganz gut, zumal der Def Krieger dazu eh genug Mittelchen hat.
Also trau dich ruhig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Kara habe ich solo Attumen, Moroes und die gute Maid, um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen

[attachment=8294:WoWScrnS...9_175739.jpg]


----------



## Almasor (16. Juli 2009)

Auch schon geschafft.
Ich Heal Pala zusammen mit nem Vergelter.


----------



## Baits (16. Juli 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jmd Erfahrungen mit ZA ? Mit wiewenig spielern habt ihr die Raid geschafft ?


Gestern mit ich(Tank) Heal(Pala) und 1DD fast 4/4 timed gepackt ^^
Also relativ easy, nur Nalorakk is seeeehr hart..


----------



## Kamar (16. Juli 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jmd Erfahrungen mit ZA ? Mit wiewenig spielern habt ihr die Raid geschafft ?



Hab ich mich noch nicht ans solon gemacht, habe es zu 3. clear. Ich (DK Tank), Feuermage und Healdudu.

Habe eben mal wieder Mc ein paar Bosse gelegt (alles bis auf Gehennas und Majordomus, Ragnaros), Gehennas werde ich dan erstmal mit nem Healdudu machen und die andern 2 wieder solo, poste dan auch screens.

Hier die Screens von den Kills:
(großteil der AddOns asgeschaltet wegen Laggs...)

Lucifron:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DIe Kernhunde sind jetzt offentsichtlich verbuggt und despawnen nichtmehr und bleiben die ganze Zeit liegen, weshalb man die andern Gruppen weit auseinandern töten muss

Magmadar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotz Fear in das Kernhund Pack noch gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Baron Geddon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Screens erst später eingefallen deswegen soweit weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Garr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde schon vor ein paar Wochen gemacht

Shazzrah:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sulfuronherold:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Golemagg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesmal ein ziemlich knapper kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Boss war down und 2 Sekunden später an Dots gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde demnächst auchnoch Kara und AQ20 clearen und screens hochladen.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. Juli 2009)

Also kara hab ich bis jetzt nur mit 4 Spielern geschafft (klar weniger sind locker möglich)
Waren 80er Jäger 80er Palatank 80er shadow und 74er Healschami (ich)


----------



## Nexus.X (17. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Lol wie toll
> 
> fast alle BC raids gehen mit ner guten 80er 5er Gruppe Vashi zickt manchmal Sunwell u BT u MtHyial wird schon kniffliger
> 
> *aber versuch mal zu 2t MC* oder BWL


Überhaupt kein Problem in der richtigen Zusammenstellung. Ja, ich meine clear. (!)


----------



## Kamar (17. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Überhaupt kein Problem in der richtigen Zusammenstellung. Ja, ich meine clear. (!)



Sowieso, ich habe ja ein paar posts davor screens gezeigt wo ich die meisten bosse gesolot habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gehennas muss ich dan mit nem Heildudu machen, die andern 2 wieder solo


----------



## Poserritter (17. Juli 2009)

Topaktuell und noch warm^^

Moroes letztes Sekündlein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab erst versucht, die Heilerin runterzuhaun und so, das hats nicht gebracht. Einfach Adds ignorieren und in der Verschwindephase von Moroes killen. Konnte mich dann an Moroes sogar noch schön hochheilen.
juhu ich kann Mungo verzaubern hahaaa

Danach die Maid. Das war eigentlich völlig easy.. schon traurig. Einfach umgehaun.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vudis (17. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LR5ucl4NcpI


----------

